# Soap Boxes



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

How many of you use soap boxes to package your soaps? If so, what are the pros and cons? Also, which do you prefer Kraft or White?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't use them but from a consumer's point of view I'd prefer kraft.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I used white ones for a luxury soap and they got oil spots and scuffed up real easy. The kraft ones I have do not do that. I rarely use boxes but I have some just in case.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am looking for boxes that don't come glued together, so I can punch cut out a view hole of my own, and stamp the side of the box, that also comes in custom sizes...any of you know anything about this...I do not want to make a templete again and make my own unless I have to. My Please Don't Smoke the Soap needs a new box home with a leaf cut out of it. I may end up having to use the material bags PJ uses. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Vicki,
I have looked for those boxes too but no luck so far. I had a customer that wanted the muslin bags & used these from Paper Mart. They look pretty good & the drawstring is a cord which I liked more than the string on others. I wonder where PJ gets her bags? She has them screen printed, too, I think. My customer wanted a very simple logo so I just had a $7 stamp made & used brown stamp pad ink.

http://www.papermart.com/Product Pa...1790&SubGroupID=1791&ParentGroupID=18970#1791

Jenny


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

WHen I worked on an elementary campus we had the large die cut machine and we had a bunch of different box dies. Think I will stop by the old campus in a few weeks and check out the box templates. They may have the exact size I need.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LaNell, let me know please, perhaps you could charge me for mine and get yours for free 

I think I am going to use the bags though and thank you...Love papermart Jenny, the open weave printed muslin bags, we bought the lavender ones several years ago, they are beautiful!!! We used them for a lavender trio we did for a convention we do in the fall, it was a huge hit....they are super fragile though, I wouldn't want to carry them permanently, definetly just for special....the dragon fly is the prettiest and if you did a dragon fly stamp soap it would be beautiful, and you can see the soap colors through them. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Some quilt shops and scrapbooking shops have the die cut machines for their customers. The dies can be purchased at Ellison and Accucut.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a ellison (big shot) die cutting machine and also one of the box dies. I just need to fine the heavier kraft paper to use. I think just regular paper or card stock would be to light. I also have dies to make different size/shape cut outs while the box is flat before putting together. 

Does anyone know where to get the heavy kraft box paper?

Vicki in NC


----------

